# Books on Budgies



## SunnyAva (Jan 19, 2015)

Is there a book on the wild plants that budgies can eat like with descriptions and pictures of the plants and when they bloom or do you just have to look online?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I do not have any personal knowledge of specific books of that type.

You can easily use the list in the link below and purchase a book on plants which includes pictures.

Bird; Birds: Safe, Toxic Trees, Woods. Safe Tree Wood. Parrots. Parrot cages.

Poisonous and Safe Plants for Birds*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Books*

Rob Marshall, author, breeder, vet and researcher, lives and works in Australia,
devotes a good section of his book the Budgerigar to what types and where to find various grasses in the arid areas of Australia. The trick is then to convert the use of these to similar grasses which grow in other parts of the world. Combined, The Challenge and the Budgerigar are packed full of info on our little feathered friends. It is amazing to see pictures of all of the colorful exotic birds that live in Australia. Thanks to Lyn, and Kate C, etc. We get to know a little about these creatures on a more personal level. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

